# Errorsafe, was ist das?



## Bonnifaz (23 Juni 2007)

Guten Abend,
von einem Bekannten habe ich erfahren, dass er von der Firma, die dieses Programm vertreibt, zunächst eine Rechnung und jetzt eine Mahnung mit der Androhung der üblichen Konsequenzen erhalten hat. Über Google erfährt man zwar viel darüber, wie man es wieder mit Schwierigkeiten entfernen kann, jedoch habe ich nicht viel über die tatsächlichen Funktionen und über die Firma gefunden. Der Nutzer ist in diesen Dingen unerfahren und glaubt, damals weder das Programm absichtlich heruntergeladen noch persönliche Daten preisgegeben zu haben (ich weiß es nicht). Nach einem Totalabsturz des Rechners im fraglichen Zeitraum wurde er übrigens neu installiert. Wer weiß näheres von der Firma bzw. über das Programm?
Danke für die Hilfe
b.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Juni 2007)

*AW: Errorsafe, was ist das?*

ist ja heftig, Google  warnt vor dem Aufruf der Seite 
http://www.google.de/interstitial?url=http://www.errorsafe.com/


> *Warnung ein Besuch dieser Website kann Ihren Computer beschädigen!*-





> ErrorSafe - Fix computer problem. Fix slow computer, corrupt file ...
> - [ Diese Seite übersetzen ]
> Diese Website kann Ihren Computer beschädigen.
> ErrorSafe - is the ultimate solution to scan and fix computer problem, corrupt file and hard drive errors. ErrorSafe cleans registry, frees wasted hard ...
> [noparse]www.errorsafe.com/[/noparse]- Ähnliche Seiten



registriert ist die Domain unter einer wirren Adresse in Brasilien...


Bonnifaz schrieb:


> von einem Bekannten habe ich erfahren, dass er von der Firma, die dieses Programm vertreibt, zunächst eine Rechnung und jetzt eine Mahnung mit der Androhung der üblichen Konsequenzen erhalten hat. .


von wo (Ort/Land) kommen denn Rechnung und Mahnung?

PS:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WinFixer
http://www.macwelt.de/news/netz/74045/index.html
http://www.internetsecurityzone.com/Targets/ErrorSafe
http://www.theinternetpatrol.com/la...re-winantivirus-systemdoctor-and-drivecleaner


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2007)

*AW: Errorsafe, was ist das?*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39030&highlight=winfixer
http://fixwinfixer.wordpress.com/2007/04/
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2007/030807-mystery-around-winfixer-slowly-unravels.html

solche aufwändigen Recherchen lohnen sich für Anwälte halt nur, wenn es um Sammelklagen geht - ein Problem, das die Bösewichter in Deutschland nicht haben.

Die Frage, die ww stellt, ist spannend:

was steht genau drauf auf der Rechnung?


----------



## webwatcher (23 Juni 2007)

*AW: Errorsafe, was ist das?*

Das beantwortet aber nicht, was es mit der  Mahnung und Rechnung auf sich hat, darüber habe ich nichts vergleichbares gefunden 


> von einem Bekannten habe ich erfahren, dass er von der Firma, die dieses Programm vertreibt, zunächst eine Rechnung und jetzt eine Mahnung mit der Androhung der üblichen Konsequenzen erhalten hat.


Das wäre IMHO völlig neu. nochmal gefragt: von wo (Ort/Land) kommen Rechnung und Mahnung?


----------



## Bonnifaz (23 Juni 2007)

*AW: Errorsafe, was ist das?*

Die Frage nach diesen Daten kann ich erst nächste Woche beantworten. Ich werde es aber baldmöglichst tun.... versprochen

b.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Errorsafe, was ist das?*

das war eine vergleichbare Angelegenheit
http://www.ftc.gov/opa/2005/11/enternet.shtm


----------



## webwatcher (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Errorsafe, was ist das?*

Dass  es eine Spyware = Schnüffelsoftware ist, steht fest. 
Nirgends war aber bisher was von "kostenpflichtig" zu lesen.


----------

